# Internet rame sévèrement !



## pseudoalacon (3 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai un gros problème de lag avec internet sur un iMac, c'est limite supportable.
Rien que pour afficher une page du forum ça me prend 15 secondes, et sur certains forums aux heures de pointe ça peut aller jusqu'à 30 secondes voire 1 minute.

À noter aussi que les vidéos sur Dailymotion mettent près de 30 à 45 secondes à s'afficher (maintenant elles ne s'affichent plus donc j'ai plus ce problème :mouais et me bloquent internet, Google Earth me fait planter internet, les blogs de skyrock c'est pareil (malheur si certains profils contiennent des photos).

Le pire sont les sites en streaming, les vidéos mettent une plombe à charger, et si j'ai le malheur de bouger la souris ou de passer du net à un autre programme avant de revenir sur internet ça plante direct sans sommation.

Je me suis dis tel sur un PC, que je devais sûrement être infecté par de(s) virus et/ou des spywares mais non, en scannant le système avec ClamXav, rien n'est détecté (j'ai bien tout fait ?).

Aidez-moi svp, mon clavier en a marre de se faire tabasser snif.

Informations matériel:
  Modèle dordinateur:	iMac
  Type de processeur:	PowerPC G4  (3.3)
  Nombre de processeurs:	1
  Vitesse du processeur:	1 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):	256 Ko
  Mémoire:	512 Mo
  Vitesse du bus:	133 MHz
  Version ROM de démarrage:	4.5.8f1
Espace libre sur Macintosh HD: 9,74Go
Version Safari: 1.2


----------



## Zyrol (3 Juin 2008)

Pour commencer as tu fait un test de débit de ta ligne ?

Fais en un ici et donne nous le résultat : 
http://speedtest.macbidouille.com/


----------



## pseudoalacon (3 Juin 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pour commencer as tu fait un test de débit de ta ligne ?
> 
> Fais en un ici et donne nous le résultat :
> http://speedtest.macbidouille.com/



Merci de ta réponse.


Hop comme demandé :









*P.S. :* Depuis l'installation de Safari 1.2 j'ai plus l'accès aux balises BBC Code du forum, faut que je les créé grrr


----------



## Zyrol (3 Juin 2008)

donc à priori ça ne vient pas de ton FAI.
Si tu es sous tiger (10.4.11) tu peux installer la dernière version de safari.
Tu peux essayer aussi de changer de navigateur (firefox) voir si ça vient de là

autre piste : 
crée une nouvelle session (préférence système, compte), une fois sur cette session teste la navigation internet.
ça nous permettra de voir si le problème vient du système ou simplement de ta session.

On attends tes réponses


----------



## pseudoalacon (3 Juin 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> donc à priori ça ne vient pas de ton FAI.
> Si tu es sous tiger (10.4.11) tu peux installer la dernière version de safari.
> Tu peux essayer aussi de changer de navigateur (firefox) voir si ça vient de là
> 
> ...



Ok donc, le bilan (je suis sous une nouvelle session là et je repasse sur l'autre), à noter que je suis sous MacOS X 10.3.9 :

- sous Firefox, Dailymotion marche bien et le streaming aussi (dsl pour le tps de réponse j'en profitais pour survoler un film ) ... normal
- j'ai les même caractéristiques que le lien que tu m'a donné en retestant la connexion
- internet charge au même rythme et le débit idem, j'ai juste bcp moins de "blocage" sur les fameux forums (celui-ci et un autre) en fin de chargement

... on avance on avance :rateau:


----------



## pseudoalacon (3 Juin 2008)

Ouais c'est quand même beaucoup plus fluide après re re test sous la nouvelle session.

*EDIT :* Plus de plantage sur les blogs accessibles sur skyrock en allant sur les photos de profils après test, et c'est bcp plus fluide.


----------



## Zyrol (3 Juin 2008)

parfait, au moins on sait d'où vient le probleme : ta session. 
Je te conseille un bon nettoyage avec onyx, réparer les autorisations et tout le toutim. Ensuite a toi de voir si tu veux garder Safari ou firefox. A ta place je prendrai firefox. Car vu que tu ne peux pas avoir la dernière version de Safari mieux vaut avoir firefox qui sera mis à jour régulièrement et qui fonctionnera avec ta 10.3


----------



## pseudoalacon (3 Juin 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> parfait, au moins on sait d'où vient le probleme : ta session.
> Je te conseille un bon nettoyage avec onyx, réparer les autorisations et tout le toutim. Ensuite a toi de voir si tu veux garder Safari ou firefox. A ta place je prendrai firefox. Car vu que tu ne peux pas avoir la dernière version de Safari mieux vaut avoir firefox qui sera mis à jour régulièrement et qui fonctionnera avec ta 10.3



Ok bah nickel merci de ton aide.
Histoire de voir, j'ai essayé la version 10.4.11 d'OS X avec Safari 3 mais ça rame trop comme initialement donc je vais revenir en arrière (si j'y arrive) et rester sur Firefox, qui load plus rapidement les vidéos qu'avec ma config actuelle :sleep:

C'est con j'ai perdu tout mes bookmarks du coup


----------

